# HELP! id this fish..



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i didn't even notice this guy because i thought he was a pacu... then the store owner told me it was a red belly... i thought to myself that it couldn't be a rbp because it has color!!.. i've own lil rbp and they've never shown signs of redness till they were about 3".. they were always silver... but this little bugger is less than an inch. it has bright red on his anal fin and on its cheeks...im curious about this fish...so please, id it for me!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i can't believe it's less than an inch!!!!!!!! has great coloring... his behavior is was made me question as well... when i had baby rbp about an inch.. they were ALWAYS scared... this guy swims around and eats right in front of me...

here's another picture more focused on his head....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Not a red belly for sure, 
Serasalmus family, maybe a Manny????


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow, under an inch and it looks like that ??? it defineatly has big eyes, but I have no idea what a manny looks like at under an inch... cute fish though


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

BUY IT!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i already bought it!.. got it for 10...

it's a natt?? how come i've never seen babies like these before??? i thought they were always silverish when little.. could it be a super red? haven't seen those babies yet... can someone post up pics of baby super reds, reds, and pacus?

but for sure it's not a pacu right??


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

It is definitely a red. Some just have color that blossoms before others. Maybe he will get some good coloration as a juvenile as well.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

is it a super red? since it has great coloring... plus it's pretty agressive at such a young age...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Red or Super red just depends on the origin of the fish. Super reds have a reticulated pattern of spotting and come from norther Brazil (i believe). Put some meat on the little dude though...he looks hungry!!


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

def looks like a rbp, but something is odd... maybe hes a dwarf.. or stunted.. or genetic mute.. or just a gimp


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> NavinWithPs Posted on May 5 2004, 06:46 AM
> i already bought it!.. got it for 10...
> 
> it's a natt?? how come i've never seen babies like these before???
> ...


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

> Put some meat on the little dude though...he looks hungry!!


yea definatly! he was pretty skinny... im in the process of fattening him up!.. will update w/ pics!!...

hastatus,
thanks for your input!.. greatly appreciated!!


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

It is not a super red; the spots are too big.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. a nice looking P. nattereri :nod: !


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Doesnt look like a rbp... My lil 2 inchers are sitting in the tank, and are that colored and I know they are rbps, the other one looks like a rbp, and might be...
So I think its a rbp...
Might not be thought, cuz my rbps dont even eat in front of me (shy lil buggers)....
Well i say rbp, but I might be wrong...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Id has been confirmed. Thanks for everyone's input. No sense in keeping this thread alive any longer.


----------

